# Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein Schilf aus der Erde?



## Shanti (1. Aug. 2009)

Nun habe ich mich in meiner Not doch angemeldet, ich werde das olle __ Schilf einfach nicht los. Mein trocken gefallener Weiher soll einem Folienteich weichen. Nur habe ich Angst um die Folie,wenn das Schilf wieder nachwächst. Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Muß ich wirklich alles ausgraben? Oder gibt es vielleicht doch Trick 17b?

Grüße an alle
Katleen


----------



## Patrol-Lady (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Wieso *Not* ?? Wir sind doch *nett* !! Also erstmal: :willkommen

Tja, nur zu Deinem Problem kann ich Dir nix sagen, mein Teichlein und ich gehören in die Katergorie Minis und können von Deinem See nur träumen ... 

Aber ich bin sicher daß der eine oder andere Fachmann hier Dir helfen wird! (*Mein* Schilf steht nämlich in einem 20cm-Topf  )

Bis dahin liebe Grüße von Conny


----------



## Shanti (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Danke Conny, die Not seid natürlich nicht ihr, sondern das verdammte Gewächs! Und nett seid Ihr hier wirklich, wie ich schon früher gelesen habe.
Katleen


----------



## Christoph_T (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo,
ich würde alles restlos ausbudeln und anschließend mit Glyphosat, Round up oder ähnlichem Spritzen.
Eine Sicherheit, dass da nix überlebt, gibts allerdings nicht, ein Restrisiko gibt es bei Schilf, Bambus o.ä. immer. 
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Shanti (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Christoph,

round up hieße doch aber erst sprühen und dann buddeln, oder?
Kommt man nicht vielleicht auch mit verbrühen oder brennen weiter? Ich habe so meine Zweifel, daß ich alles erwische.
Grüße
Katleen


----------



## Pitter (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallöchen zusammen
Dieses Problem haben wir nach 8 Wochen Schwerstarbeit gerade gelöst.
Unser Teich war zur Hälfte mit Wurzelwerk aus Schilf, Seerosen und anderen Wasserpflanzen zugewuchert. Der Rest war mit Algen an den Steinen stark befallen, dass eine Säuberung nicht zu realisieren war. Das Flies musste fast zur Hälfte erneuert werden da durch die Wurzeln eine Reinigung nicht mehr möglich war. Unbeschadet blieb allerdings die Teichfolie. Es blieb nichts übrig als alles restlos zu entsorgen.
Da am Teichrand das Wurzelwerk ebenfalls stark aufgekommen ist kann man mit Sicherheit ein neues Eindringen in den Teich nicht ausschließen. Wir werden soweit möglich um den Teich das vorhandene Wurzelwerk noch beseitigen. Mit Chemikalien wollten wir auf keinen Fall arbeiten da immer wieder Reste in das Wasser gelangen könnten.
Neue stark wurzelnde Pflanzen haben wir nun in Körbe gesetzt und werden diese regelmäßig auf auswuchern überprüfen und rechtzeitig beseitigen.


----------



## Digicat (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Servus Katleen, Servus Pitter

Herzlich Willkommen

Habt Ihr vielleicht Bilder, die Eure Aktionen zeigen bzw. Eure Teich-Baustellen 

Und Katleen, ich würde so vorgehen wie Pitter 

Ps.: @ Pitter: Kannst uns deinen Vornamen verraten


----------



## Shanti (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Danke Pitter, danke Helmut,

ich seh schon, ich komme um die richtig harte Arbeit nicht herum. Heute habe ich "schon" 2 m² geschafft. Hier irgendwo im Forum hat jemand geschrieben Schilf käme zwar aus dem Teich raus, aber nicht rein. Das wäre ja zu schön um wahr zu sein, weil es mein Problem ja löst, aber nicht wirklich logisch, oder?
Grüße Katleen


----------



## Feuerengel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Ihr 

bin auch neu hier weil ich das gleiche Problem habe :-( wir haben uns vor einem halben Jahr ein Haus gekauft - auf dem Grundstück sind 2 Teiche und die habe ich erst im Winter zu Gesicht bekommen, weil die komplett mit Schilf zugewuchert sind. Ich wußte zwar dass da ein Teich ist und man konnte den größeren Teich auch erahnen, aber der 2. kleinere Teich war überhaupt nicht zu sehen und der kam auch erst im Winter zum Vorschein.

Muß ich wirklich die Teiche ausbaggern? bei der Größe und Tiefe wird das für mich unbezahlbar - ich denke die sind auch total verschlammt sodass ich nicht hineingehen kann und der große soll so tief sein dass man nicht drin stehen kann.

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch ja noch eine Idee ;-)


----------



## scholzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

 Leute
die Geschichte mit dem Glyphosat ist vielleicht garnicht mal so falsch.
Wenn man ausschließen kann das das Mittel nicht in den neuen Teich gelangt (da es Fisch giftig ist) hilft es ganz gut gegen Schilf.
Allerdings ist es ein Blattherbizid und wirkt nur wenn auch Blätter der zu behandelnden Pflanze vorhanden sin.(und das sogar Wurzeltief,über das Blatt in die Wurzel)
http://www.farmking.de/haus-garten/mittel_detail.php4?id=27


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Servus Robert

Puhhh ... das wäre mir zu gefährlich :shock


> Allerdings ist es ein Blattherbizid und wirkt nur wenn auch Blätter der zu behandelnden Pflanze vorhanden sin.(und das sogar Wurzeltief,über das Blatt in die Wurzel)


und über die Wurzeln ins Wasser ... Nee, Nee, ich würde mich das nicht trauen 

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tipp ... wächst doch Schilf auch ausserhalb von Teichen , aber ich grabe das Schilf lieber aus, wenn ich den eines hätte.


----------



## scholzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Moin Helmut
Ich habe das so verstanden....


> Mein trocken gefallener Weiher soll einem Folienteich weichen.


das das jetzt ein Naturweiher ist und eine Teichfolie drüber gelegt werden soll
Und somit kommt der Neue Teich mit dem alten nicht in "Berührung"
Aber ein Restrisiko bleibt natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Digicat (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Servus Robert

Ich bezog mich auf den Beitrag #9 ....
Dachte du auch ..... denn die verhergehenden sind ja schon etwas älter


----------



## scholzi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

 hab ich gar nicht bemerkt....


> und über die Wurzeln ins Wasser ... Nee, Nee


klar....dann ist natürlich davon abzuraten
Gut das du aufgepasst hast Nicht das Feuerengel noch seinen/ihren Teich vergiftet hätte.


----------



## Annett (9. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo zusammen.

Werner gab mal im Chat den Tip, dass man Schilf am besten bei kommt, wenn man es im Frühsommer (Juni?) mit einer Sense unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche einkürzt. Es gehen sicherlich auch andere Werkzeuge, wenn der Teich zu klein ist.
Die Rhizome des Schilf laufen durch diese Aktion mit Wasser voll und verfaulen. 
Bei einem trocken gefallenen Teich ist das natürlich keine Lösung.


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Katleen,hallo Feuerengel,herzlich Willkommen

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur bestätigen: es hilft nur eins:AUSBUDDELN!!
Je nach Größe des Vorhabens würde ich empfehlen jemandem mit Minibagger zu suchen der alles großzügig ausbuddelt.
Alles andere hat nach meiner Meinung/Erfahrung keinen Sinn.


MfG
      Thomas


----------



## Feuerengel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Danke für Eure Hilfeversuche  Leider werd ich mit nem Minibagger nicht ausreichen, der Teich ist zu groß und zu tief :-( Ich b efürchte ich muss wohl damit leben, dass ich zwar einen Teich habe, ihn im Sommer aber nich sehen kann ;-) 

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich eine Jolle oder so bekomme und dann versuchen, die Dinger unter der Wasseroberfläche zu "killen" 

Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe

Martina


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Servus Martina

Herzlich Willkommen

Da muß es doch andere Möglichkeiten geben, als mit einer Jolle ... 

Auf den Fotos schaut er garnet so groß aus 

Kannst uns mal die Abmessungenn durchgeben, bitte ...:beten

Annett hat ja einen sehr guten Tipp gegeben , daß Schilf unterhalb der Wasserlinie abschneiden ...


----------



## Eugen (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Martina,

kann man sich den Teich mal vor Ort anschauen ?
Es fällt dann leichter eine Beurteilung abzugeben.
Auf den Bildern sieht es doch recht "wüst" aus.

Ach ja,ich wohne nicht allzu weit weg von Dir und könnte mal an einem SA nachmittag nen kleinen Ausflug machen.


----------



## Christine (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Martina,

 das Angebot von Eugen würde ich annehmen. Wenn sich einer mit wuchernden Teichpflanzen auskennt, dann Eugen!


----------



## Feuerengel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Eugen 

na dein Angebot nehm ich doch gerne an *ganzdollefreu*

Ich bin aber dieses WE in meiner alten Heimat Braunschweig - ab 20./21.03 bin ich aber wieder da und dann ist es eigentlich egal welches WE 

Das wär echt klasse 

Wo kommste denn her?

Naja egal - hauptsache nicht weit weg ;-)

Martina


----------



## Boxerfan (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hei, so wie auf dem Foto vom feuerengel sah es bei mir auch aus. Hatte dann ein einfaches Mittel gebommen: Volvo 1,5 to Minibagger mit Tiefenlöffel und Hammer. Habe mit dem Hydraulikhammer den gesamten Wurzelstreifen zerkleinert und dann den Löffel dran und ausgebaggert. Die Wurzeln sind dermaßen ineinander verstrickt, mit der Hand keine Chance.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Feuerengel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Hilfe, wie kriege ich mein  Schilf aus der Erde?*

Hallo Dietmar 
ja ich habe es schon mit der Hand versucht und einmal eine armdicke Wurzel abgerissen - ich weiß nicht wie tief die DInger sind - aber da war noch lange nicht ende mit der Wurzel :-( Kannste nicht mal mit dem Bagger rumkommen *grins*


----------

